# Reptiles Down Under!



## Reptiles Down Under (Jun 29, 2019)

*Reptiles Down Under will be back under new ownership!*
We still have a few things to sort out but most of the legal side of this is just about complete and after spending a heap of $$ in the process im happy to say our website will be launched very soon!
We have some new ways of selling reptiles that may become a game changer to the hobby!
Our website and Facebook page is still currently unpublished but we have started an Instagram where most of our information is being posted at the moment.
We are taking some extreme measure to insure the website will be scam free, we have implemented photo ID request upon registering and mobile number verification along with a few other little bits and pieces to hopefully rule out the scammers!
We are hoping to link arms with NPWS in the Near future to add a Reptile license verification systems that only allows members to register with a valid Reptile License,
this will be a long while yet as we have to link up with all the states and territory systems to apply this feature.
We will have a team of people monitoring all posts and anything that seems dodgy to our members can be flagged, removed and put down for review straight away.
now Facebook is cracking down on reptile sales we are hoping we can be the go to site once again!

Thanks
Reptiles Down Under


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 30, 2019)

Your scam free measures are admirable but after the history of the old site you will first need to establish your own credibility and the new sites security before new members will hand over personal information and photo ID.


----------



## Reptiles Down Under (Jun 30, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> Your scam free measures are admirable but after the history of the old site you will first need to establish your own credibility and the new sites security before new members will hand over personal information and photo ID.


Yes we understand that we have to prove our sites security before people will want to hand out information like that everything about our sites security will be on the site in the registration page. All our sites security information will also be available in a section on our page that all members can re read over or read before even deciding if that want to sign up. 
We aim to take every precaution possible to provide a safe enjoyable website for everyone!


----------

